# Deer Crossing



## Bill Gruby (Sep 3, 2015)

You have got to listen to this woman. I couldn't stop laughing.

 "Billy G"

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/CI8UPHMzZm8?rel=0


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 3, 2015)

That's frightening and what's worse....she probably votes too!


----------



## jpfabricator (Sep 3, 2015)

Wow that's all I can say.

Sent from somewhere in east Texas!


----------



## rdean (Sep 3, 2015)

I am still laughing.
Ray


----------



## Billh50 (Sep 3, 2015)

Even though I am laughing I am scared to death that she not only votes but also drives a car. Wonder what she thinks of other road signs. Can we move hills just by moving the hill sign?


----------



## higgite (Sep 3, 2015)

When last seen, the lady was sitting at a "Stop" sign waiting for it to change to "Go".

Tom


----------



## tomh (Sep 3, 2015)

OMG
Ok need to put one of those signs with a button that activates a flashing light so they wont be  damaging cars. problem solved .


----------



## T Bredehoft (Sep 3, 2015)

Unbelievable!


----------



## mikey (Sep 3, 2015)

The problem isn't that she can vote ... its that she can reproduce!


----------



## Terrywerm (Sep 3, 2015)

She HAD to be from North Dakota, not Minnesota.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## mws (Sep 3, 2015)

I think she's right! They should place those deer crossings away from heavy traffic areas.  Across from my driveway would be a great place, but nobody asked me.   

BTW, there's a follow-up where she calls in and apologizes for being so dense. Apparently somebody clued her in and she thanked the radio hosts for being so polite with her.  

And yeah, there's a lot dumber than that out there, and they do vote and reproduce.  But so do I!


----------



## mikey (Sep 3, 2015)

mws said:


> BTW, there's a follow-up where she calls in and apologizes for being so dense. Apparently somebody clued her in and she thanked the radio hosts for being so polite with her.



Wow, that took guts. 

Now we need a pic of a tree stand near a deer crossing sign and this thread will be complete!


----------



## TTD (Sep 5, 2015)

mikey said:


> Wow, that took guts.
> 
> Now we need a pic of a tree stand near a deer crossing sign and this thread will be complete!



No tree stand, but still seems to fit your requirement...


----------



## mikey (Sep 5, 2015)

TTD said:


> No tree stand, but still seems to fit your requirement...


 
Thanks, Todd! Cracked me up!!


----------



## Firestopper (Sep 5, 2015)

Haha, what a knucklehead!!! Did you hear about the blond driving to Disney land?, as she got closer to her destination, the road sign read "Disney land left"............She turned around and drove home!


----------



## ogberi (Sep 5, 2015)

Well, there is a maple leaf on those boxes, and paper is made of trees, so if he picked his feet up, *technically*, he's in a tree stand.  A highly processed tree stand.  Only problem I see is that as he empties the containers, the available seating area gets smaller.  At some point, he'll fall off.  

Unrelated story - 

Long ago, my grandpa took me deer hunting.  We staked out a clearing where there was a spring, and he sat on a stump, with his 30-06, and we waited.  Quietly.  

A squirrel kept chattering, scolding, dropping stuff on us.  All morning long.  Every time an acorn or walnut would bounce off his bald head, pappy would curse quietly and take a sip from his flask.   Finally, he had had enough. 

That squirrel dropped a green walnut on his head, and he swung up the rifle, took bleary, double-vision aim, and fired.  The resulting recoil knocked him off the stump, into the mud.  Dropped a dang expensive rifle and scope in a puddle.  The squirrel got the scare of it's life, and I about laughed myself into a hernia.  He didn't seem to think it was too funny....  I can still remember a blue haze hanging around him all day, from all the profanity.  Guess that's where I learned some of my choice sayings.  

This is the same grandpa that gave me scrap wood, a hammer, and a box of nails and said 'Build something.'   Then laughed at 6 year old me when I mashed my thumb with a hammer and said, "Stupid hurts, don't it?  Bet you won't do it again!"  As much as I disliked that man (he was a drunk, a cheat, and generally not nice), I do have some fond memories of the time I spent with him.  He taught me to fish, a respect for gorgeous, precision hand-crafted woodwork (he was a wooden-hull boat builder), and the necessity of sharp, sharp, sharp tools.  


On the original post, I can feel everybody's pain on that lady's (lack of) intelligence.  There's a few people I know, that I think, "How do you find you way home at the end of the day?"


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 5, 2015)

That picture gives new meaning to "The Crossing Guard" .

 "Billy G"


----------



## mws (Sep 5, 2015)

TTD said:


> No tree stand, but still seems to fit your requirement...



Great picture. All it needs now is a deer crossing the road 100 yds behind him. LOL!  I've seen picture like that.


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Sep 5, 2015)

Original post reminds me of back in high school. I convinced a girlfriend of mine that it was safe to "be with me".
I told her: "It's OK. There's no way I could get you pregnant sweetheart. I'm sterile...I inherited it from my Father."


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## Scruffy (Sep 10, 2015)

Just made my evening!!
Thanks scruffy


----------



## roadie33 (Sep 10, 2015)

> Now we need a pic of a tree stand near a deer crossing sign and this thread will be complete!



That reminds me of back when I hunted and it was the last day of deer season and I had been up and out before dawn and only saw a couples of small does all day. I got home late afternoon and ate a late lunch and promptly fell asleep in the recliner.
Well, the wife comes home from work and wakes me up and asks if I got anything that day. I told her no and she said I should have been on the front porch because she saw 2 does and a big buck in the front yard browsing when she came home.
Now that just plain hurt.


----------

